# cloudy spot on eyes



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

My Betta has a cloudy spot on each eye. Not sure what it is. It doesn't look like ick. Its a small pin head size cloudy "bump" on each eye. What is it and how do I get rid of it??


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

How old is your Betta? It could be cataracts. I've also read about fish having a disease called Cloudy Eye, maybe he has this? I have read that if it is Cloudy eye, water changes can help fix it. If it's not Cloudy eye, it may need medication. (Even if it IS, water changes alone may not be enough).

Here is a site with some symptoms of fish eye problems and treatments:

Fish Eye Disorders

Here is something else I found: 

Eye Problems
Symptoms: Cloudy cornea, opaque lens, pop eye, swelling, blindness.

- Cloudy cornea can result from a bacterial invasion. Antibiotics may help.
- Opaqueness can result from poor nutrition or a metacercaria invasion (grubs). Try foods with added vitamins and changing the diet to include variety.
- Pop eye (exophtalmia) can result from rough handling, gas embolism, tumors, bacterial infection, or vitamin A deficiency. Gas bubble or bacterial infection can be treated successfully with penicillin or amoxicillin.
- Blindness can be caused by poor nutrition or excessive light. Lowering the light level and a change of diet to include lots of variety may help prevent it.


Hope this helps and good luck!


----------

